# 200SX Brake Upgrade Options



## jrd21 (Jan 1, 2004)

Ok before you guys get all bent out of shape for this post I have searched and all the options I have found for Brake upgrades for the 96 Nissan 200SX SE-R vehicle is as follows:

FastBrakes upgrades

Nissan AD22V (NX2000) brake upgrade

SBC 12 and 13 inch brake upgrades

Does anybody no of anymore that I am missing. I would like to go with a cheaper brake upgrade but would like a larger diameter rotor than the NX2000 rotor. Does anybody know of another rotor that could be used with the NX2000 calipers maybe that is 11 or 12 inches that will fit our cars?

Jason


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Um, the AD22 caliper is designed to work with the stock rotor. You gonna have custom mounts machined so you can run the larger diameter rotor? Which kind of blows your cheap ride out of the water...


----------



## jrd21 (Jan 1, 2004)

bahearn said:


> Um, the AD22 caliper is designed to work with the stock rotor. You gonna have custom mounts machined so you can run the larger diameter rotor? Which kind of blows your cheap ride out of the water...



Yes I am having custom brackets made but I need the rotors first. 

It will not be to cost intensive for the brackets I know a few people in the machining world and I can get it done for next to nothing.

Jason


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

jrd21 said:


> Yes I am having custom brackets made but I need the rotors first.
> 
> It will not be to cost intensive for the brackets I know a few people in the machining world and I can get it done for next to nothing.
> 
> Jason


If that's the case then use some Wilwood calipers as it will be more cost effective than the AD22's....


----------



## jrd21 (Jan 1, 2004)

wes said:


> If that's the case then use some Wilwood calipers as it will be more cost effective than the AD22's....



I already have the AD22VF calipers for the NX2000. I only gave $50.00 for them rebuilt semi-loaded from an auto parts store that went out of business. I do not know how much a set of wilwood calipers would cost.

Besides that is the same thing as the FastBrakes upgrade. I am not sure I could do one of those kits for any cheaper than there cost.

Jason


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

just my opinion but if I were you I would get the wilwood setup. The nx2k breaks have been proven not to stop any quiker then stock breaks on our cars. There is a post on sr20 forum where this was tested. The only thing that nx2k breaks do is cut down on brake fade.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

bahearn said:


> Um, the AD22 caliper is designed to work with the stock rotor.


The Stock NX2000 rotor not the B14 200SX Rotor... not to mention the smaller rotors on early model 1.6's .


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> The nx2k breaks have been proven not to stop any quiker then stock breaks on our cars. There is a post on sr20 forum where this was tested. The only thing that nx2k breaks do is cut down on brake fade.


I would like to see that test data...sorry gotta wave it... :bs:

Don't believe one guy from one post..do the research yourself... I've had eveything from stock to NX to Wilwood/Fastbrakes..and every set up was better than the previous set up before.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i personally think you are tryin to much for the best of both worlds and it will be harder to pull off... the nx2k breaks will make you stop better, grant it that you need the nx2k rotors... if you want a big rotor, try for the wilwoods, but i think you will need their caliper too... 


i think you should either go the nx2k brake set up or just get the wilwood setup...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> just my opinion but if I were you I would get the wilwood setup. The nx2k breaks have been proven not to stop any quiker then stock breaks on our cars. There is a post on sr20 forum where this was tested. The only thing that nx2k breaks do is cut down on brake fade.


This was also proven of the fastbrakes setup. The issue here is fade and longevity, not stopping distance. But the internet is bench racing at it's finest....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

No way the stock B14 brakes stop with the same distances as the NX brakes, even on the first attempt... When you throw fade it's night and day difference, those B14 brakes are scary after one hard stop.. forget any sort of performance driving with those, unless you have a death wish. and as Wes stated "longevity" is a mjor issue as well


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

what about another manufacturers brakes.

My mechanic used to use the twin piston celica brakes on his turbo'd b12 and they worked great.

The rotors are way thicker than our stock ones and they have a 4x100 lug pattern so they will fit. Also the calipers are twin piston so you should get better clamping force. you will have to machine a bracket but i've seen it work. It would be a worthwhile setup considering you should be able to source everything from a junk yard.

my 2c


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well his problem is that i see, he wants like a huge 14" rotor but he doesn't want the big calipers to go with them.. braking is one of the most important parts of the car, you should go cheap on it... if you have the nx2k calipers, get the matchin rotors...


----------



## jrd21 (Jan 1, 2004)

Wow I did not mean to start an argument all I am wanting to do right now is find something like a 11" or 12" rotor that could be used with the NX2000 rotors. And I wanted to find out from the rest of you guys if there was any other companies that you know of that makes brake kits for our cars besides the ones I listed. That is all I have found.

I am not as interested in the NX2000 brakes for performance as I am taking up the space that my 17" rims have caused. I do plan on getting a much better brake setup for the car when I go turbo. 

You could say that for right now I just want a brake system that performs marginally better and looks much better than my stock ones, they look kind of silly in those big wheels. Plus, I alredy have a set of new NX2000 calipers that is why I mentioned them. But I am not ruling out buying other calipers that would be junkyard sourced if you guys know of other setups that would bolt up to our cars. SORRY for the confusion I guess I should have cleared all this up in my first post to start this thread.

I have looked at Maxima and Infiniti Q45 brake calipers that I might could use larger rotors with but I have no idea if they will work on my car without major modifications that might not let me use a Fastbrake Wilwood setup later. I do not want to do any mods that might not let me bolt up a true aftermarket upgrade kit later.

Jason


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

youre BEST option is the wilwood brake kit.. you can't have huge rotors and small calipers.. you want a matching rotor and caliper... big brake kits have a purpose.. disapate heat faster and the larger calipers increase stopping performance as well as lots... other setups you will have to do a lot of custom work which could be easy since you know a machist or it could be difficult... you will definately need a mounting bracket like discussed before...


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

myoung said:


> No way the stock B14 brakes stop with the same distances as the NX brakes, even on the first attempt... When you throw fade it's night and day difference, those B14 brakes are scary after one hard stop.. forget any sort of performance driving with those, unless you have a death wish. and as Wes stated "longevity" is a mjor issue as well


Actually I beg to differ. I'm currently still running stock breaks. I have autocrossed on them hard breaking with no problem. Now I wouldn't take my car out on a high speed track without anything less then the wilwood setup.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

200sx_guy said:
 

> Actually I beg to differ. I'm currently still running stock breaks. I have autocrossed on them hard breaking with no problem. Now I wouldn't take my car out on a high speed track without anything less then the wilwood setup.


Honestly most stock brakes hold up to autocross, with a little better pad there is no question they will hold up. WHen it comes to track driving NX brakes with some good fluid and GOOD TRACK pads (not talking metal masters or EBC crap) they hold up damn good. Not talking about bench racing here, speaking from experience.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200sx_guy said:


> Actually I beg to differ. I'm currently still running stock breaks. I have autocrossed on them hard breaking with no problem. Now I wouldn't take my car out on a high speed track without anything less then the wilwood setup.


but they still wont hold up as good as the nx2k brakes, brakes as fast as them, last longer than them, but you can auto your stock breaks.. but the difference btw the two and even as much as the wilwoods is night and day


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

Here's one of the threads on this subject that is very helpfull to anyone. 

Side note I know all about the nx2k's fading a lot less then stock ser brakes. I just find a hard time justifying the time and money. For just reducing fade i would rather stick my money into the wilwoods. But that's just my opinion.

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=111647&highlight=nx2000+brakes


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

tested this years ago










http://www.se-r.net/about/sentra_se-r/scc/oct98/index.htm

I would bet the distances would be even shorter when tested against the smaller GA16 brakes.

That post on SR20 is good, in theory...but, Dave Coleman did it with real world testing... big difference... I'm pretty sure Mike Kojima was involved in this testing as well... So I'll put my money on those two guys ..

I suggest reading the page 4 of that thread were George sounds off on those guys ... lol

Then Kojima responds



Mike Kojima said:


> I think this thread is dumb. The NX upgrade is a very good one. Bias is better with the stock MC than the NX one. With the right pads the NX upgrade works well even for racing.
> 
> The Stock SE-R brakes go away even with good pads under hard track conditions, if not fade they wear quicikly and even chunk the pad material.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

even after proven fact, i still can believe people are fightin it.. guys you should listen to the experts on our car, people like kojima, wes, mike.. these are the guys that have dont extensive work on our cars.... who gives a shit what the sr20forum theorizes... its proven that the nx2k brakes are better..


----------



## jrd21 (Jan 1, 2004)

I may be wrong but I think there data is a little off when it comes to the size of the stock SE-R rotor diameter on the 91-94 Nissan SE-R. I thought the rotors are actually smaller in diameter than what they have listed. The rotor size they have listed for the stock rotor is actually the size of the Nissan 95-98 200SX SE-R rotors is it not? Like I said I may be wrong but from what I have read it always seems that people are updating to the 95-99 200SX SE-R brakes or the NX2000 brakes for the 91-94 cars for the larger rotor size and ovious performance gains.

Please enlighten me if I have this wrong, I am confused.

Jason


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> even after proven fact, i still can believe people are fightin it.. guys you should listen to the experts on our car, people like kojima, wes, mike.. these are the guys that have dont extensive work on our cars.... who gives a shit what the sr20forum theorizes... its proven that the nx2k brakes are better..


I don't mean to start a flame war on this. But there are a lot more veterns in this platform on sr20forum then on this. The fact of the matter is I've been in cars with all three brake setups. (stock, nx2k, wilwood). I agree the nx2k brakes cut down on fade but I still don't beleive they stop you any faster unless the stock breaks are fading. I don't feel as if just cutting down a fade is worth the upgrade. I would rather take the money and put it towards a wilwood kit. Plus the nx2k brakes will still fade on a high speed track. A close friend of mine his nx started fading at Road America with stock brakes. I agree with everyone they are better then stock brakes. I just want to get my opinion out there because there is too many nx2k brakes gung ho people out there that people should also know that there is better choices out there then the nx2k brakes. And I don't think anyone can disagree that the wilwoods are way better then nx2k brakes. PERIOD!....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> I don't mean to start a flame war on this. But there are a lot more veterns in this platform on sr20forum then on this. The fact of the matter is I've been in cars with all three brake setups. (stock, nx2k, wilwood). I agree the nx2k brakes cut down on fade but I still don't beleive they stop you any faster unless the stock breaks are fading. I don't feel as if just cutting down a fade is worth the upgrade. I would rather take the money and put it towards a wilwood kit. Plus the nx2k brakes will still fade on a high speed track. A close friend of mine his nx started fading at Road America with stock brakes. I agree with everyone they are better then stock brakes. I just want to get my opinion out there because there is too many nx2k brakes gung ho people out there that people should also know that there is better choices out there then the nx2k brakes. And I don't think anyone can disagree that the wilwoods are way better then nx2k brakes. PERIOD!....


ramble...ramble.... You are bench racing here. I agree the Wilwood brakes are ideal. However AD22VF's w/ crbotech panther plus pads and motul fluid is a VERY HARD setup to fade. Of COURSE he will fade stock NX brakes at road america, it is one of the most intense courses in the country.... 

Apples to apples here the NX setup compared to the stock SE-R setup is no contest. I have REAL WORLD hot lapping experience in several different cars with several different brakes setups. And I am talking me being the driver, not ride alongs. The other issue is that the AD22's can be had for pennies in comparison to the wilwood setup. It is a worthy/worthwhile upgrade. 

And it's obvious you are going to believe what you want, as even after real world data is posted that PROVES you are wrong you still refuse to acknowledge it. All you have to say I'd rather get the wilwoods for my application, rather than pawning theory off as fact....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wes said:


> ramble...ramble.... You are bench racing here. I agree the Wilwood brakes are ideal. However AD22VF's w/ crbotech panther plus pads and motul fluid is a VERY HARD setup to fade. Of COURSE he will fade stock NX brakes at road america, it is one of the most intense courses in the country....
> 
> Apples to apples here the NX setup compared to the stock SE-R setup is no contest. I have REAL WORLD hot lapping experience in several different cars with several different brakes setups. And I am talking me being the driver, not ride alongs. The other issue is that the AD22's can be had for pennies in comparison to the wilwood setup. It is a worthy/worthwhile upgrade.
> 
> If it's not for you then that's great, but don't pawn theory off as fact...


No need to respond... that pretty much covers it..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> But there are a lot more veterns in this platform on sr20forum then on this....



Hard to prove...especially since most are members here as well.. but if it makes you feel better hang out over there and you can all agree with each other 

I'm not really sure what your argument is about.. yes the Wilwood is better than the AD22VF and the AD22VF is better than stock... where's the problem?

Not everyone can afford big brake setups with WilWoods... The NX setup is perfect for those people that want improvement on a lower budget.

Funny how respected and known people like Mike Kojima and Dave Coleman can show data from real world testing and it is questioned, but a simple post from a anonymous forum member becomes fact.. I don't get it..


----------



## jrd21 (Jan 1, 2004)

Well I guess that my theory also should be true according to what the experts say. 

If I have a NX2000 brake caliper setup with a 11" or 12" rotor than it will stop marginally better than the stock size NX2000 rotor? I ask this because someone on here in a earlier post said that there would be no gain.

Jason


----------



## jrd21 (Jan 1, 2004)

Also, if you guys are not to busy killing one another does anybody know if the rotor dimensions are the same as they posted? See my previous post if you are not aware of what I asked.

Jason


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

Bench racing... yeah right. Let me know anytime you want to run one. hahahaha I can't beleive your the one talking Sh**. Your the one that owns the 1.6 turbo project car. WASTE OF TIME! get a real motor then come talk to me. You can't get that thing to go fast enough to need upgraded brakes. Your dyno sheet looks like a dyno on a honduh. Horse power way over torque. pphhh. Your car was probably compeletly built by those guys for you too. Did they do your brake install for you too?


----------



## jrd21 (Jan 1, 2004)

OH my lord guys come on quit the third grade arguing and comments. We are adults here let's act like it how about. I posted this orginally to possibly get answers that I did not know instead I have created a flaiming and all out verbal war sorry for posting. This is a little ridiculous. 

As far as the information goes that was posted on the NX2000 brakes it is not bench racing and even if it was who gives a hell that is how things are improved upon. If it was not for your so called bench racing you would not have those nice Wilwood brakes no one would ever improve upon anything. We would still be driving cars that could not go faster than horses and had to be cranked with a hand crank and not a fancy key in the ignition. OH yeah and those cars had no fancy suspensions either, in fact they had no suspension so to speak of at all.

Jason


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

jrd21 said:


> I may be wrong but I think there data is a little off when it comes to the size of the stock SE-R rotor diameter on the 91-94 Nissan SE-R. I thought the rotors are actually smaller in diameter than what they have listed. The rotor size they have listed for the stock rotor is actually the size of the Nissan 95-98 200SX SE-R rotors is it not? Like I said I may be wrong but from what I have read it always seems that people are updating to the 95-99 200SX SE-R brakes or the NX2000 brakes for the 91-94 cars for the larger rotor size and ovious performance gains.
> 
> Please enlighten me if I have this wrong, I am confused.
> 
> Jason


The b14 SE-R stock front rotor is 18mm or 0.7 inch


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> Bench racing... yeah right. Let me know anytime you want to run one. hahahaha I can't beleive your the one talking Sh**. Your the one that owns the 1.6 turbo project car. WASTE OF TIME! get a real motor then come talk to me. You can't get that thing to go fast enough to need upgraded brakes. Your dyno sheet looks like a dyno on a honduh. Horse power way over torque. pphhh. Your car was probably compeletly built by those guys for you too. Did they do your brake install for you too?


Listen asshat I am close to you, I happen to live in WI so anytime you want to run on a road course just say the word. My car makes over 200 lb ft of tq from 4300 to red-line and your calling it a honda? Man you are jaded, I have built the entire car myself start to finish. I'm sure well get a chance to meet soon enough and then we can talk about real cars and real motors. I think your the one that needs to get a clue here. I was stating facts and real world experience, none of which you provided and then you come back with a personal attack on me and my car. Just ask other local SR20 owners weather or not they would trust me to work on their car. Not sure what you have accomplished as there appear to be no pictures of your work for me to nit pick. We can continue this via PM if you;d like and I can continue to give you real world info. on other things I have done...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> Bench racing... yeah right. Let me know anytime you want to run one. hahahaha I can't beleive your the one talking Sh**. Your the one that owns the 1.6 turbo project car. WASTE OF TIME! get a real motor then come talk to me. You can't get that thing to go fast enough to need upgraded brakes. Your dyno sheet looks like a dyno on a honduh. Horse power way over torque. pphhh. Your car was probably compeletly built by those guys for you too. Did they do your brake install for you too?


Its one thing to have a discussion even if you disagree...but your making it personal... that's the quickest way to get banned..

This discussion had nothing to do with motors.. 

Just admit you were called out and you were wrong... much more stand up than throwing insults.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200sx_guy said:


> Bench racing... yeah right. Let me know anytime you want to run one. hahahaha I can't beleive your the one talking Sh**. Your the one that owns the 1.6 turbo project car. WASTE OF TIME! get a real motor then come talk to me. You can't get that thing to go fast enough to need upgraded brakes. Your dyno sheet looks like a dyno on a honduh. Horse power way over torque. pphhh. Your car was probably compeletly built by those guys for you too. Did they do your brake install for you too?


wow, 200sx_guy, i think you will be nominated for the ricer award.. you dont believe statistical data, you dont believe a 1.6T can run a se-r because it has the infamous sr20 motor.. hey if you want to prove us wrong and how inferior our car is towards your, put up a dyno chart of your car.. maybe you should talk to the experts like kojima who will run circles around anything you go or andreas miko... pick one..


but wes, he is in your neck of the woods.. put your 1.6 up against his huge se-r, if he is even worth is..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

200sx_guy said:


> Bench racing... yeah right. Let me know anytime you want to run one. hahahaha I can't beleive your the one talking Sh**. Your the one that owns the 1.6 turbo project car. WASTE OF TIME! get a real motor then come talk to me. You can't get that thing to go fast enough to need upgraded brakes. Your dyno sheet looks like a dyno on a honduh. Horse power way over torque. pphhh. Your car was probably compeletly built by those guys for you too. Did they do your brake install for you too?


wtf? why are you being a jerk off? he's faster than you are! he has put more time into his car than you have! he has gotten more companies to make parts for the ga then anyone else! so piss off! young is the most respected member here (save wes an kojima) so you dont want to start that battle *squint*


as per the bigger rotors question yes you would stop faster its a larger rotor. but it would also have to be as thick! an 11-12 inch rotor that is 1.04 inches thick is a heavy ass rotor! if you got power slot rotors with the ad22vf calipers and protec panther pads it would reduce fade even more.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pete? said:


> as per the bigger rotors question yes you would stop faster its a larger rotor. .


just a correction pete, i believe stop fast due to thicker and bigger calipers.. larger rotors are helpful with disapating heat.. im pretty sure that is what i have learned


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

uhm if you look he is the first one to start personal insults by calling me a bench racer. I take personal cuts from people that dont know me personal.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> just a correction pete, i believe stop fast due to thicker and bigger calipers.. larger rotors are helpful with disapating heat.. im pretty sure that is what i have learned


this is true, but also with a larger diameter rotor the momentum is easier to slow. everything works together in harmony....thats why slapping a bigger rotors onto an ad22vf will over work the caliper and sooner or later something is gona give out on you.


----------



## jrd21 (Jan 1, 2004)

I do not understand what the hell is the big deal of being called a bench racers is? The guys who founded Brembo, Wilwood, Ford, GMC, Nissan, Toyota, etc.... they were all bench racers to begin with. It is impossible to have your cake without the batter first.

"just a correction pete, i believe stop fast due to thicker and bigger calipers.. larger rotors are helpful with disapating heat.. im pretty sure that is what i have learned"

I think the larger diameter rotors would stop sooner becuase of the extra leverage they would provide, correct guys?

Jason


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

pete? said:


> wtf? why are you being a jerk off? he's faster than you are! he has put more time into his car than you have! he has gotten more companies to make parts for the ga then anyone else! so piss off! young is the most respected member here (save wes an kojima) so you dont want to start that battle *squint*
> 
> .


I think he was talking to Wes and or mixing up the Project Cars, but thanks for the kind words ...lol

He can pull his fully modified SE-R out against my measley 1.6 any day.. it won't be the first SE-R I made look silly 

Seriously though... respect others with the discussion and all will be fine..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> uhm if you look he is the first one to start personal insults by calling me a bench racer. I take personal cuts from people that dont know me personal.


I guess you don't know what the term "Bench Racing" means..

You have a total of 27 posts over here, you have to earn respect...and you're not going to get it by attacking others that have already earned the respect.


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> wow, 200sx_guy, i think you will be nominated for the ricer award.. you dont believe statistical data, you dont believe a 1.6T can run a se-r because it has the infamous sr20 motor.. hey if you want to prove us wrong and how inferior our car is towards your, put up a dyno chart of your car.. maybe you should talk to the experts like kojima who will run circles around anything you go or andreas miko... pick one..
> 
> 
> but wes, he is in your neck of the woods.. put your 1.6 up against his huge se-r, if he is even worth is..


I'm not saying that because i'm a ricer that thinks only sr20. I havn't seen any dyno charts to show that the 1.6 is going to touch a sr20. The tq is way better on the sr20. The only dyno chart I have seen so far is wes's with what was it like 217tq 249 hp. Thats comendable but nothing really great. Out of all the people i've talked to i know nothing of this so called kojima so i won't say anything since i dont know him. As for andreas miko. I would never in a million years challenge that guy.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jrd21 said:


> I think the larger diameter rotors would stop sooner becuase of the extra leverage they would provide, correct guys?
> 
> Jason


precisely. but you need a matching caliper. and a single piston caliper is going to have a hard time stoping a 12x1.04 icnh rotor going at xxrpm behind 17 inch wheels with 40 series tires on them............thats a scientific ASS LOAD of rotational mass lol.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

200sx_guy said:


> I'm not saying that because i'm a ricer that thinks only sr20. I havn't seen any dyno charts to show that the 1.6 is going to touch a sr20. The tq is way better on the sr20. The only dyno chart I have seen so far is wes's with what was it like 217tq 249 hp. Thats comendable but nothing really great. Out of all the people i've talked to i know nothing of this so called kojima so i won't say anything since i dont know him. As for andreas miko. I would never in a million years challenge that guy.


hmmmm, you honestly havent been around any where for any amount of time on any nissan have you? you honestly are just a poser. let us see this "real engine" of yours......what have you dont to it? electric supercharger? ebay chip? wai? SSauto header? i bet shes a beast!

if you would like to know who kojima is go to www.sentra.net www.se-r.net read any nissan article in scc and im sure kojima wrote it or had something to do with it. go to the se-r convension and shake his hand persoanly. 

please go back to the hole you crawled out of and stay there.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> Out of all the people i've talked to i know nothing of this so called kojima so i won't say anything since i dont know him.


Then you are new to the Nissan community... ever read any Nissan articles in SCC? then it was probably written by Mike Kojima.. He currently owns the most powerful N/A SR20 on the planet and pretty much either helped engineer or test everything you've probably ever heard of for the SE-R

I guess you've never read NPM either since you've only seen one GA16 dyno chart...and obviously never read any of Kojima's nerds articles on NPM...or SE-R.net.... or...hell the list goes on and on..

in fact where have you been???


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

pete? said:


> hmmmm, you honestly havent been around any where for any amount of time on any nissan have you? you honestly are just a poser. let us see this "real engine" of yours......what have you dont to it? electric supercharger? ebay chip? wai? SSauto header? i bet shes a beast!


where do you want me to post pictures?? I'd even get you a dyno sheet if I had it here right now.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

200sx_guy said:


> where do you want me to post pictures?? I'd even get you a dyno sheet if I had it here right now.


1. make sure they are hosted on the net (photo bucket)
2. right click on the pic and get the html
3. post them in the members rides section by clicking the little mountain thumbnail directly under the "size" drop down arrow.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> where do you want me to post pictures?? I'd even get you a dyno sheet if I had it here right now.


post them in this thread... what are your dyno numbers and modifications?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200sx_guy said:


> I'm not saying that because i'm a ricer that thinks only sr20. I havn't seen any dyno charts to show that the 1.6 is going to touch a sr20. The tq is way better on the sr20. The only dyno chart I have seen so far is wes's with what was it like 217tq 249 hp. Thats comendable but nothing really great. Out of all the people i've talked to i know nothing of this so called kojima so i won't say anything since i dont know him. As for andreas miko. I would never in a million years challenge that guy.


with all due respect, you can't just say, well he has this much tq and hp and i have this much, so i will be him, if thats the case, go get a muscle car.. they have loads of tq and hp... you can't do that shit, any knowledgable person knows that.. and i gaurentee you that wes is running 12 and prolly knows how to run around the track.. and btw there was a civic vs se-r race at a real track and was televised on tv.. guess who one.. the 1.6T over the se-r's


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i can garuntee that you wont be getting any respect from me no matter what you have done.........any monkey can bolt shit on to his car when daddy pays for it.....but when you can show respect for a well put together car (be it 1.6l or a 400+ big block chevy) is when i will be impressed......a fast car is a fast car ass hat. a 249 WHP 1.6L inline 4 is impressive........now dont let the door hit you on the way out.......seriously.


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

myoung said:


> post them in this thread... what are your dyno numbers and modifications?


alright i'll try this picture thing.... in the mean time. I have a T25 garret turbo with a T3 wheel and bored out. 2.5in mandrel bent vrs exhaust. big front mount speaco intercooler. 370 injectors, greddy emanage, walboro fuel pump, nismo fpr. SARD racing bov. 

I got this done about two months ago. Only dynoed once at only 10psi. got 227 whp and 229 tq. Plan on getting z32 maf .. also have s3 cams to install . then i will be turning boost to 15. hoping for about 270 whp.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pete? said:


> i can garuntee that you wont be getting any respect from me no matter what you have done.........any monkey can bolt shit on to his car when daddy pays for it.....but when you can show respect for a well put together car (be it 1.6l or a 400+ big block chevy) is when i will be impressed......a fast car is a fast car ass hat. a 249 WHP 1.6L inline 4 is impressive........now dont let the door hit you on the way out.......seriously.


haha. its 252whp with a ok tuned car.. jwt is still working on the next stage tune for wes :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> haha. its 252whp with a ok tuned car.. jwt is still working on the next stage tune for wes :cheers:


so i was off by 3 hp....eat me :thumbup: 

so hommie is going higher!? good god......i thought you were all reaching the limits of "the lowly 1.6" but your still going. is he in "unreliable" territory yet?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

200sx_guy said:


> I got this done about two months ago.


please clearify...........had this done?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

what dyno was used....


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

pete? said:


> please clearify...........had this done?


I didn't have this done. My car was built by me and my best friend. He has one of the fastest nx's i've seen in person. And i would suppose you want pictures of my shop because you probably don't beleive i did it. but whatever

the dyno was done on a superflow dyno


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> alright i'll try this picture thing.... in the mean time. I have a T25 garret turbo with a T3 wheel and bored out. 2.5in mandrel bent vrs exhaust. big front mount speaco intercooler. 370 injectors, greddy emanage, walboro fuel pump, nismo fpr. SARD racing bov.
> 
> I got this done about two months ago. Only dynoed once at only 10psi. got 227 whp and 229 tq. Plan on getting z32 maf .. also have s3 cams to install . then i will be turning boost to 15. hoping for about 270 whp.


I made 252hp 219tq. No it is not a SR20 as such you cannot compare the two. Honestly a few SR20 owners have driven my car and have commented on how linear the power band is and how it does not feel like a turbo car.

Honestly though please guys don't fight my battles for me. 200sx_guy and I have taken this to PM and gotten it figured out, all is well. Not that I don't appreciate the support, but typically I can work things out with people.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> alright i'll try this picture thing.... in the mean time. I have a T25 garret turbo with a T3 wheel and bored out. 2.5in mandrel bent vrs exhaust. big front mount speaco intercooler. 370 injectors, greddy emanage, walboro fuel pump, nismo fpr. SARD racing bov.
> 
> I got this done about two months ago. Only dynoed once at only 10psi. got 227 whp and 229 tq. Plan on getting z32 maf .. also have s3 cams to install . then i will be turning boost to 15. hoping for about 270 whp.




Well then my 1.6 is making more WHP... So I guess according to your logic yours is less than a ...what was it you said? oh yea..



> WASTE OF TIME! get a real motor then come talk to me. You can't get that thing to go fast enough to need upgraded brakes.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

200sx_guy said:


> I didn't have this done. My car was built by me and my best friend. He has one of the fastest nx's i've seen in person. And i would suppose you want pictures of my shop because you probably don't beleive i did it. but whatever
> 
> the dyno was done on a superflow dyno


and exactly how many heavily modified nx's have you actually seen in person... there a thousands of people in the US alone with modded sr20's but you believe its the fastest because you have seen it in person..


sorry wes...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> I didn't have this done. My car was built by me and my best friend. He has one of the fastest nx's i've seen in person. And i would suppose you want pictures of my shop because you probably don't beleive i did it. but whatever
> 
> the dyno was done on a superflow dyno


I know the NX your are talking about. I have met him in person before at a meet. Your numbers are totally believeable and IMHO not worth questioning. I am in no way trying to demean your car however a T28 equipped SR20 is not a rare or undocumented setup, so I have no trouble believeing that you will achieve 270 WHP on your setup. In fact lots of people have done it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> and exactly how many heavily modified nx's have you actually seen in person... there a thousands of people in the US alone with modded sr20's but you believe its the fastest because you have seen it in person..
> 
> 
> sorry wes...


I once seen an elephant fly...







I keed I keed


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wes said:


> I know the NX your are talking about. I have met him in person before at a meet. Your numbers are totally believeable and IMHO not worth questioning. I am in no way trying to demean your car however a T28 equipped SR20 is not a rare or undocumented setup, so I have no trouble believeing that you will achieve 270 WHP on your setup. In fact lots of people have done it.


I liked Wes better when he was calling people ASSHAT.. 


all in fun...


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> and exactly how many heavily modified nx's have you actually seen in person... there a thousands of people in the US alone with modded sr20's but you believe its the fastest because you have seen it in person..
> 
> 
> sorry wes...


well I have seen a lot of modded sr20's in person. there is four in my group of friends alone. I don't want to get into a fight about this now too. but it is one of the faster sr20 powered cars i've seen around even looking at dyno sheets on the forums. He had 352 whp last time dynoed. added bigger injectors , new fuel rail and o2 inductions intake manifold. unfortunitly he blew it up before we got to dyno to see results. Its not a good idea to run 19psi on a high compression de

edit... wes knows what car i'm talking about. its electric blue. he races at road america.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

So do you plan on apologizing in person or only to Wes in Private?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> well I have seen a lot of modded sr20's in person. there is four in my group of friends alone. I don't want to get into a fight about this now too. but it is one of the faster sr20 powered cars i've seen around even looking at dyno sheets on the forums. He had 352 whp last time dynoed. added bigger injectors , new fuel rail and o2 inductions intake manifold. unfortunitly he blew it up before we got to dyno to see results. Its not a good idea to run 19psi on a high compression de


Plenty of SRs have pushed over 19...if built correctly.. Blowing motors is what happens when you don't know what you're doing and you push the limit of common sense.

You really need to spend some time reading SE-R.net and NPM :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> I once seen an elephant fly...


i think i saw the same one. it had an electric blue hat on... 







it was flippin sweet


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

myoung said:


> So do you plan on apologizing in person or only to Wes in Private?


I already apologized to Wes. But in private. I admitt i thought him saying bench racer was something else and i took it personal. Also i'll tell everyone what I told wes. I respect the 1.6 project and had no right to attack him on it and i will put this out there for anyone else. I would love to go up against a 16 one day.if you take me out i will shake your hand and buy you a beer. :cheers:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

200sx_guy said:


> I already apologized to Wes. But in private. I admitt i thought him saying bench racer was something else and i took it personal. Also i'll tell everyone what I told wes. I respect the 1.6 project and had no right to attack him on it and i will put this out there for anyone else. I would love to go up against a 16 one day.if you take me out i will shake your hand and buy you a beer. :cheers:


you are new 

Which 1.6 Project?

Okay all is fine... Welcome to Nissan Forums...have a nice stay


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well you are a better man for amitting you are wrong.. :cheers: 






just remember, you can always trust statistically data over theories anyday


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

myoung said:


> Plenty of SRs have pushed over 19...if built correctly.. Blowing motors is what happens when you don't know what you're doing and you push the limit of common sense.
> 
> You really need to spend some time reading SE-R.net and NPM :thumbup:


I can't get a hold of NPM. They don't sell it anywhere i've looked for it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its an online mag.. www.nissanperformancemag.com

or look at the top of the page cuz its our sponser


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG] 

Here is my car. Still much a project in the works.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice car.....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> its an online mag.. www.nissanperformancemag.com
> 
> or look at the top of the page cuz its our sponser


You can now read for days and days... plenty of back issues to go through.. like 6 years...

You have heard of SE-R.net right?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

yea, but i forgot bout it..


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

myoung said:


> You can now read for days and days... plenty of back issues to go through.. like 6 years...
> 
> You have heard of SE-R.net right?


Yeah. I usually just chill on sr20forum most of the time. I'm a post whore on that forum.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

and you have never heard of nissan performance mag


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

no i have but i thought it was an actual magazine. I was looking for it to buy it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

> Yeah. I usually just chill on sr20forum most of the time. I'm a post whore on that forum..





200sx_guy said:


> no i have but i thought it was an actual magazine. I was looking for it to buy it.


It is ACTUAL...just online..



welcome out the cave


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Too bad this thread got hijacked.

I, too, have actual AD18 and AD22VF track experience with my SE-R and wanted to contribute. Oh, well.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

bahearn said:


> Too bad this thread got hijacked.
> 
> I, too, have actual AD18 and AD22VF track experience with my SE-R and wanted to contribute. Oh, well.


not jacked just having some fun... Your experiances are welcome Bruce... jump in and take a seat..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> not jacked just having some fun... Your experiances are welcome Bruce... jump in and take a seat..


it was more of a flaming contest, but it was fun.. bruce, mike was right, we always love to hear from peoples experience, but as long as their experiences aren't a basis for a fact.. like my friends nx brakes fade faster than my se-r does so that makes it less tolerable.. cuz that doesn't consider driving style or anything..

lemon


----------



## jrd21 (Jan 1, 2004)

Yes if anybody reading this flaming war now wants to add to it by posting some real information about my original questions I would appreciate it. I am still actually reading this thread. Hoping for more ideas. I have also done some more research and seen that some people have actually used b15 brake setups on our cars and used 11" rotors with the Infiniti Q45 calipers but unfortunately they are magazines so I can not find out anymore than that was the brake upgrade.  If anybody knows anything about these two brake upgrades that would be great information to provide. 

Also does anybody know how many pistons the Q45 front brakes have I imagine those would be some nice brakes for our cars since it stops a car that weighs one and a half times as much probably.

Jason


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

like i said dude even if you do pull off one of these massive brake up grades useing near stock parts from other cars they will be super heavy. my ad22vf parts i have laying around weigh in at 50lbs!!!!! one you have those things on your car along with the wheel and tires the rotational forces are going to be INSAIN. and it will affect your ride quality, accleration, turn in speeds, and all around handling! i dont think all of that is worth it to put some circus looking brakes behind 17inch wheels. if you had stuck with the best size for b14's and gotten a 15inch wheel the ad22vf brakes fit behind those so tight you have to measure clearence in milimeters.


----------



## jrd21 (Jan 1, 2004)

Well I had went with the 17" wheels and tires because I was afraid the Fastbrake wilwood kit that I want to use in the future will not work with a 15" wheel. I wanted a 16" wheel and tire combination but after looking at the tire options and prices of those tires I just could not justify the cost it was actually cheaper to go with the 17" wheels in the long run plus there is so many more performance tires the appropiate size for our cars in the 17" tire line up it is no comparison to 16" tires. But the wheel and tire combination I am using is actually liter than the stock wheels and tires by about 1 and 1/2 lbs. I measured them on a calibrated postal scale.

Not only that but if I get Q45 brakes and put on the car did the Q45 not come with 11" rotors, I think it did. So if that is the case there would be no extra strain for those calipers. And the b15 cars have the Brembo option also that is nice. I would like to have that setup for my car if it would fit without problems. I think the front and rear Brembo combination from a B15 would be even better than the wilwoods, would it not? Has anyone done this brake conversion?

Jason


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I was just going to say that the NX brakes didn't SEEM to make any difference on the street. I never performed any instrumented tests, though.

On the track however, they are night-and-day better in that the don't fade with a full-weight street car. The stock brakes were good for no more than three laps. Even the lo-temp pads the remaned calipers came with stopped fine...for the four sessions they lasted. Bedding brakes = long life! I'm running Hawk HP pads now.

I ran Grover Pickering's ITS SE-R a couple of times at DEs and his stock SE-R brakes didn't fade. Drop 400 pounds and the stockers become usable.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

jrd21, out of curiousity, why do you want to go through all the trouble of mix matching the brakes and calipers.. the willwoods will work with 15" and up... my main question is why spend all this money for gettin custom stuff if you are gion to switch it down the road... 

the se-r and spec v are the only ones (i believe) that came with the brembo option which they have the 5 bolt pattern, which you would have to convert over.. brembo is not always better than others.. you have to look at rotor size, calipers and their pistons..


----------



## Presea08 (Feb 22, 2003)

Q45 had a 2piston caliper and it had twin 42.85mm piston size.I had it in my B13 with the help of a customised mounting bracket .
hope thats helps



jrd21 said:


> Yes if anybody reading this flaming war now wants to add to it by posting some real information about my original questions I would appreciate it. I am still actually reading this thread. Hoping for more ideas. I have also done some more research and seen that some people have actually used b15 brake setups on our cars and used 11" rotors with the Infiniti Q45 calipers but unfortunately they are magazines so I can not find out anymore than that was the brake upgrade.  If anybody knows anything about these two brake upgrades that would be great information to provide.
> 
> Also does anybody know how many pistons the Q45 front brakes have I imagine those would be some nice brakes for our cars since it stops a car that weighs one and a half times as much probably.
> 
> Jason


----------

